

The Dutch revolution in journalism: all newspapers behind one paydike - wouterinho
https://medium.com/p/a2031594e430

======
reinierladan
I'm one of the few lucky ones with a beta account. I love being able to read
articles from different news papers without having to buy them all. Articles
usually cost about 15 to 25 cents and you can ask your money back when the
article is not what you expect it to be. This is pretty useful because the
moment you click on an article you pay for it. I haven't found this to be a
problem for now but I guess people will sometimes click without noticing.
Money is being refunded without questions asked.

The service works great on an iPad and the crew behind Blendle is really
responsive to questions. Great work.

------
mathattack
This overcomes one of the big issues today - how can you charge for what
others give away for free? Amazing that they got everyone on board, and that
there are no regulatory hurdles. It takes real Chutzpah by the founders to
think they could off something so audacious. Bravo!

